# Anyone had a rash with MMR vaccine?? ITP ?



## cupcakepie

Hi,

My LO had his MMR just over 3 weeks ago. He was fine after it and then on Monday he started to get a rash (looks like small pin pricks of blood under the skin) at first it was only a few and then there seemed to be more and more. By Wednesday his face had loads so took him to the docs, he said its quite rare but he has seen it before and it is from the MMR jab and should be gone within 10 days. Since Wednesday it has spread and now he has lil dots on his arms and legs. I've since been googling like mad :dohh: and found something called 'ITP'. It does say that there is nothing they can do and it nearly always clears up. However as a mummy I'm still worried as it just doesn't look nice on my poor baby's face :'( he is totally fine in himself though so that's the good thing he isn't bothered by it at all :') 

Just wondered if anyone else LO's had this before?? Xx


----------



## Ruth 1980

Hi there, I highly doubt your lo has ITP! (If by ITP you meant idiopathic thrombocytopaenic purpura) That's a serious condition that requires regular monitoring, where your spleen starts thinking your platelets are enemies and eating them! My dad had this for a few years.
But my lo also got a rash the exact same as you've described a few weeks after the MMR. I put it down to maybe that she caught German measles (rubella) before the vaccine had worked. Since the pattern of spread was the exact same as German measles. Anyway, my lo's rash lasted AGES! Particularly on the bum cheeks ;) 
Hope your lo is better soon x


----------



## sparkle_1979

Yes ruby was covered from head to toe and was rather poorly x


----------



## cupcakepie

Thanks for replys :thumbup::flower: 

It does look like German measles! He seems fine in himself :) I will just keep and eye on him and go back to the docs if he still has it after 10 days! x


----------



## SerenityNow

Do the glass test. ITP rash is petchiciae and won't blanch when you press on the skin. 

My eldest got a measles rash from the MMR and was covered. It is a pretty common side effect.


----------



## pillarbox_red

My LO got a pin prick rash on his chest and back about 10 days after and was just generally under the weather and a bit feverish.


----------



## Ruth 1980

cupcakepie said:


> Thanks for replys :thumbup::flower:
> 
> It does look like German measles! He seems fine in himself :) I will just keep and eye on him and go back to the docs if he still has it after 10 days! x

Meant to say, my lo also had vomiting &diarrhoea and fever too x
:hugs:


----------



## roseyblossom

Ye my son had his jab and I've noticed the pin pricked like dots on his skin


----------



## CMarie

I just want to point out that he could have caught Rubella from the vaccine itself as the Rubella portion of the shot is from a live strain.


----------



## Luzelle

My son had rash and fevers a few weeks after his mmr vaccine, and the rash took quite a while to go away.


----------



## lilofred

My son got a rash 10 days after and one doc said chicken pix and other gp said def a side affect of mmr...he was fine otherwise and it soon disappeared.he also got tonsillitis and ran a high fever after mmr


----------



## cupcakepie

thanx for all replys! we went to the nhs walk in centre yesterday as it had been 8 days and it still isnt going & it has got worse since i last went to the docs on wednesday. The nurse there was baffled by it.. she said its not chicken pox, measles or rubella rash and she looked up few other things and it wasnt them. She did say it looks like blood dots under the skin but had never heard of ITP and link with mmr jab. She checked his temp and chest tonsillis etc and all were absoutley fine. She said he is a mystery??! but to go back to the docs in 2 days if it still hasnt cleared up, as the doctor i first went to said to give it 10 days. I will try get a pic and put it on here. looks like i will be back at the docs again tomorrow!! although its not bothering him and he is well in himself, i would like to know and try and find out whats caused it :'/ x


----------



## robinator

Mine broke out in a rash 4 days after her MMR. Small, splotchy, irregular shaped spots with little white bumps in the middle. They didn't seem to bother her in the least, nor did she have a fever. Within 24 hours they were significantly faded (after getting worse before getting better), and were gone after 48 hours.


----------



## SerenityNow

Do the dots fade when you press on the skin? If they do it is just a rash and is probably a side effect of the MMR shot. If they don't then he needs to go back to the Dr. because that is not a rash, that is his capillaries leaking blood and needs to be investigated. 

I'm sure that there is about a 99.999% chance that it is just a rash from the vaccine, but what the nurse said about ITP is nonsense. ITP comes up for no apparent reason, that's what idiopathic means. She wouldn't know of a link between it and the MMR or anything else.


----------



## cupcakepie

SerenityNow said:


> Do the dots fade when you press on the skin? If they do it is just a rash and is probably a side effect of the MMR shot. If they don't then he needs to go back to the Dr. because that is not a rash, that is his capillaries leaking blood and needs to be investigated.
> 
> I'm sure that there is about a 99.999% chance that it is just a rash from the vaccine, but what the nurse said about ITP is nonsense. ITP comes up for no apparent reason, that's what idiopathic means. She wouldn't know of a link between it and the MMR or anything else.

Hi, I forgot to add that on to my post above. It doesn't go with the glass test, I can still see the dots underneath I explained that to the nurse yesterday. I will be ringing the doctors in the morning, as I agree it needs to be investigated furthur. I also think it has lasted to long for it to be just a "rash"??


----------



## flump1

the nurse told me when she gave my LO the vaccine that it was very common for them to get a ah 2-3 weeks after having the vaccine just a side effect. My son had it all over his back and it didn't really fully go away for 2 weeks. He was fine in himself and as the nurse had warned me of a ash I wasn't worried but if you are always best to get it checked


----------

